

New book on female advancement from founder of Girls Who Code - acjohnson55
http://www.womenwhodontwaitinline.com/

======
acjohnson55
I don't expect this will get much attention around here, but I just got a mass
mail from Reshma Saujani, founder of Girls Who Code and recent primary
candidate for NYC Public Advocate, about the book she wrote. I just felt it
was timely given the periodic flareups of debate on gender and technology on
HN. In particular, the questions of why women are still conspicuously missing
in the tech scene and whether it's a problem, and if so, if it requires action
from inside the male-dominated community?

